# الاستراحة > استراحة المجلس >  وفاة القارئ الشيخ الشحات محمد أنور رحمه الله

## أبو فراس

بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم 

توفي اليوم القارئ الشيخ الشحات محمد أنور بعد صراع مع المرض 
إنا لله وإنا إليه راجعون 
رحمه الله وغفر له وعزائي لنجليه وعائلته ومحبيه ألهمهم الله الصبر والسلوان 

هذه صفحة الشيخ في موقع صوت القرآن الحكيم تتضمن سيرة حياته ومجموعة من تسجيلاته 

http://quran.maktoob.com/quran.php?uid=19

----------


## أبو محمد الطنطاوي

جزاك الله خيراً... ورحم الله الشيخ وأسكنه فسيح جناته

----------


## غالب بن محمد المزروع

رحم الله الشيخ وأسكنه فسيح جناته - آمين -
وجزاك الله خيرًا أخانا الفاضل

----------


## لامية العرب

رحمه الله رحمة واسعة
اللهم اجعل القرآن الكريم مؤنسا له في قبره وشفيعا له يوم القيامة

----------


## ابن رجب

رحم الله الشيخ وأسكنه فسيح جناته - آمين -

----------


## عبدالله السني

انا لله وإنا إليه راجعون..
رحم الله الشيخ وابدله داراً خيراً من داره وأهلاً خيراً من اهله..
وأعظم الله أجركم وغفر لميتكم..
اللهم اغفر للمؤمنين والمؤمنات والمسلمين والمسلمات..
آمين

----------


## محمد العبادي

إنا لله وإنا إليه راجعون..
رحم الله الشيخ وأبدله داراً خيراً من داره وأهلاً خيراً من أهله..
وأعظم الله أجركم وغفر لميتكم..
اللهم اغفر للمؤمنين والمؤمنات والمسلمين والمسلمات..
آمين

----------


## علي أحمد عبد الباقي

أسأل الله العظيم أن يغفر له ويرحمه ، وأن يسكنه الفردوس الأعلى .

----------


## أشرف بن محمد

أسأل الله العظيم أن يغفر له ويرحمه ، وأن يسكنه الفردوس الأعلى .

----------


## شتا العربي

إنا لله وإنا إليه راجعون..
رحم الله الشيخ وأبدله داراً خيراً من داره وأهلاً خيراً من أهله..
وأعظم الله أجركم وغفر لميتكم..
اللهم اغفر للمؤمنين والمؤمنات والمسلمين والمسلمات..
آمين آمين

----------


## ابو عبد الملك

غفر الله للشيخ الراحل ورحمه الله والله كنت أستعذب صوته حينما أسمعه في قناة المجد للقرآن الكريم وإذاعة القرآن الكريم ، وعجبا لوسائل الأعلام التي لاتبرز خبر وفاة العلماء والدعاة ، بينما تبرز أخبار الراقصين والراقصات ، فلم أعرف بنبإ وفاته رحمه الله إلا اليوم السبت 11 من المحرم 1429 هـ من إعلان مدفوع الأجر بجريدة الأهرام القاهرية الصادرة بتاريخ 6 من المحرم 14من يناير وقد وقعت في يدي قدرا فرحمه الله رحمة واسعة

----------

